# [Xorg] Problème config écran driver nvidia (en cours)

## spiro

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà depuis un moment, je n'ai plus la possibilité de mettre mon écran en 1280x1024, je peut, tout au plus le mettre en 1152x864.

Si je met 1280x1024 dans le fichier xorg.conf de la manière suivante :

```
Option "metamodes" "1152x864 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
```

Lorsque je redémarre le serveur X, je n'ai plus qu'une seule ligne  en haut de mon écran, je ne pense pas que cela soit utile, mais mon écran est un Philips 170N4.

J'ai aussi constaté que le problème ne venais pas de mon écran, puisque celui-ci est pleinement fonctionnelle sous d'autres OS.

Voici, a titre d'information le contenu de mon fichier Xorg.conf :

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@spiro-desktop)  Thu Jun  4 19:10:25 CEST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Philips 170N4"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6100"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1152x864 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide,

À bientôt !

----------

## spiro

Up please !

----------

## ppg

Tu utilises quelle version des drivers nvidia ? la 180.xx ou la 170.xx ?

Au cas où tu utilise la version 180.xx, vérifie bien que la 6100 est bien supportée par ces drivers.

Poste ton emerge --info, quelqu'un aura sûrement une idée pour ton problème.

----------

## ghoti

@ppg : d'après la doc, le 6100 est supporté par les drivers 180.xx  :Wink: 

@spiro :

Deux choses m'étonnent :

- Apparemment, tu n'as qu'un seul écran; alors pourquoi t'embêter avec des options twinview et metamodes  ?

- la ligne "# Removed Option "metamodes"" a été "removed" par qui/quoi ?

Sinon, je ne vois dans la config aucune allusion à un mode 1280x1024; ça paraît donc à priori "normal" que tu ne puisses pas l'avoir.

Essaye de remplacer ta section "screen" simplement par celle-ci :

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier  "Screen0"

   Device      "Device0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

[EDIT] rajouté la quote fermante qui manquait pour le mode (1152x864)  :Embarassed: Last edited by ghoti on Tue Jul 07, 2009 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spiro

Bonjour et merci de vos réponses  :Wink: 

Alors j'ai bien la dernière version du driver nvidia (180.60).

Voici donc mon "emerge --info"

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29-tuxonice-r2-amd64x2-spiro-desktop x86_64)

=================================================================                                                                 

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-tuxonice-r2-amd64x2-spiro-desktop-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 17 Jun 2009 09:30:20 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86 ~amd64 ~x86"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --load-average=4"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix latex ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmap mmx mono mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses network networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png postgres ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vorbis x264 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Pour ce qui est des option twinview et metamodes je sais pas ^^

la ligne "# Removed Option "metamodes"" a été "removed" par nvidia-settings

Et je vous ai donner la config de mon écran en 1152x864 au lieu de 1280x1024.

Et avec ta config, ghoti, j'ai toujours la même erreur... la ligne en haut de mon écran.

Merci encore et à bientôt !

----------

## ghoti

 *spiro wrote:*   

> j'ai toujours la même erreur... la ligne en haut de mon écran.

 

Mais, au fait, qu'est-ce que tu entends exactement par là : aurais-tu un écran vide avec un curseur en haut à gauche ?

As-tu examiné le fichier de log?

----------

## spiro

Non, jais un écran noir avec une simple ligne blanche horizontal en haut de mon écran !

et oui, pour mon fichier de log !

----------

## ghoti

 *spiro wrote:*   

> et oui, pour mon fichier de log !

 Donc tu comprends tout ce qu'il contient et tu confirmes qu'il ne contient aucun indice ?  :Wink: 

----------

## spiro

En fait j'ai du faire une erreur.

Après avoir mis ta config, et après avoir redémarré, xdm ne se démarrais plus.et pour ce qui est du log, je te l'envoie dans 5 - 10 min.

----------

## spiro

Voilà l'erreur :

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul  7 23:53:48 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 75 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   "1024x768" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

```

----------

## ghoti

Oups, désolé : il y a une erreur dans la config que j'ai postée  :Embarassed: 

Dans la ligne "Modes ...", le mode "1152x864" n'est pas correctement quoté (il manque la quote fermante)

Je corrige tout de suite  :Embarassed: 

----------

## spiro

Bon voilà, dans le log il y a juste l'erreur a propos de FreeType...

En fait la ligne eu haut de l'écran c'est ma session kdm qui se démarre bien, mais je ne vois qu'une ligne de cette session ^^

----------

## ghoti

Il est classé top-secret ton log, que tu refuses de le faire voir ?  :Laughing: 

C'est pourtant là qu'on pourrait éventuellement trouver des indications si quelque-chose se déroule de manière inattendue !

Il n'y a pas que les erreurs et les warnings : il rend aussi compte de la manière dont les composants s'initialisent.

Déjà rien que le pilote nvidia devrait être très bavard ...

----------

## spiro

Ah, non, bien sur que non... je te le met tout de suite :

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  8 12:27:01 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0xb20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:5:0) nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Mon May 11 15:53:29 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Mon May 11 15:33:16 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:05:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6100 (C51) at PCI:0:5:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.51.28.39.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6100 at PCI:0:5:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Philips 170N4 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Philips 170N4 (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Laser Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Laser Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

```

 :Wink: 

Édité

----------

## ghoti

A première vue, je ne vois rien de franchement suspect : le serveur semble démarrer normalement   :Confused: 

Est-ce que les combinaisons de touches <CTRL><ALT><+> et <CTRL><ALT><-> ont un effet quelconque ?

A mon avis, le problème se situerait plutôt au niveau de kdm.

As-tu un /var/log/kdm.log ?

Est-ce qu'il y aurait des messages en provenance de kdm dans ton syslog ?

----------

## spiro

Hey,

<CTRL><ALT><+> et <CTRL><ALT><-> ont bien un effet, mais au bout de quelques foi, l'écran s'éteint et affiche ce message : 

 *Quote:*   

> Ne peut afficher ce mode vidéo. Choisir entrée d'affichage 1280x1024@60Hz

 

Je te poste le contenu de mon log de KDM dans 5 mins !

----------

## spiro

Voilà le log de KDM :

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  8 21:32:20 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got dead_currency: line 501 of fr

expected keysym, got dead_belowcomma: line 509 of fr

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

expected keysym, got dead_currency: line 501 of fr

expected keysym, got dead_belowcomma: line 509 of fr

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

----------

## letchideslandes

Essai avec ce genre de conf :

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVidia"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "DynamicTwinView"       "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen 1"

        Device          "NVidia"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Simple Layout"

        Screen          "Screen 1"

EndSection

```

----------

## spiro

Merci, letchideslandes, mais sa ne fonctionne pas !

----------

## letchideslandes

 *spiro wrote:*   

> Merci, letchideslandes, mais sa ne fonctionne pas !

 

Tu as peut-être le log ?

----------

## spiro

Escuse-moi, oui, enfin non,dison que c'est exactement le même qu'avant :

Log de KDM :

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  8 23:14:41 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got dead_currency: line 501 of fr

expected keysym, got dead_belowcomma: line 509 of fr

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

expected keysym, got dead_currency: line 501 of fr

expected keysym, got dead_belowcomma: line 509 of fr

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

Log de Xorg :

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  8 23:14:41 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0xb20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:5:0) nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Mon May 11 15:53:29 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Mon May 11 15:33:16 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:05:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6100 (C51) at PCI:0:5:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.51.28.39.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6100 at PCI:0:5:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Philips 170N4 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Philips 170N4 (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Laser Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Laser Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

```

----------

## ghoti

Et avec startx au lieu de xdm, as-tu un affichage (par défaut, un twm tout moche) ?

spiro, je te vois !   :Mr. Green: 

Sur le forum opensuse, un gars semble avoir le même problème que toi.

Mais bon, ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilibili-truc  :Sad: 

----------

## spiro

 *Quote:*   

> spiro, je te vois !  

 

 LoL, oui, mais sa avance encore moins !

Sinon pour Startx, j'ai toujours le même souci...

----------

## ghoti

D'après ce que tu avais l'air de dire, ça marchait avec <CTRL><ALT><+/-> jusqu'à une résolution donnée qui provoquait un message d'erreur ?

Pourrais-tu ne laisser qu'une seule résolution dans la ligne "Modes ..." et la faire varier de manière à déterminer celle(s) qui foire(nt) ?

----------

## spiro

Donc voilà j'ai fait l'essaie, et c'est la résolution "800x600" qui provoque cette erreur !

----------

## ghoti

J'ai peut-être une théorie ...

Mais comme elle est plutôt vague et assez fumeuse, il faut la prendre avec les pincettes qui s'imposent !  :Wink: 

D'après le manuel de ton écran, celui-ci fournit 16 modes préréglés en usine et 34 modes définissables par l'utilisateur.

En 800x600, il y a 3 modes, avec une fréquence de balayage de 56, 60 et 75 Hz.

Cependant, l'écran supporte un "overscan" temporaire, c'est-à-dire une fréquence de balayage de 85 hz située en dehors de la plage nominale 56-75.

Si le cas se produit, l'écran affiche un message en invitant à modifier les réglages endéans les 10 minutes.

Serait-il possible que l'écran ait enregistré "par hasard" un mode 800x600@85 comme valide et que le driver nvidia le choisisse systématiquement ?

Toujours d'après le manuel, il y aurait une option "reset d'usine" dans le menu OSD de l'écran. Cela pourrait-il faire avancer les choses ?

----------

## spiro

Salut ghoti,

Je suis désolé de mon retard, mais j'ai été absent durant un petit moment !

J'ai essayer le reset d'usine, sans résultat. Mais je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de mon écran, car sur d'autre OS, tout les modes fonctionnent a merveille !

Je pense que c'est un problème du au driver NVidia...

Je devrais bientôt avoir une nouvelle carte graphique qui, elle fonctionne a fond.

Je vous remercie tous de votre aide, et a particulier toi, ghoti, merci de ta patience  :Wink: 

Bonne journée a tous, bonne vacances et, encore merci :p

----------

